
Missouri Registered Apprenticeship Programs – Programming Included [pdf] - SQL2219
https://jobs.mo.gov/sites/jobs/files/mo_rap_list_sorted_by_county_occupation_07012019.pdf
======
SQL2219
There are 8 listings for Programmer, what an awesome way to get started. There
are also software/computer support apprenticeships available. Get paid while
you learn. I continually see posted on this board "how do I get started...".
It's just amazing to me the number of opportunities in the USA for younger
motivated people. I think the real issue is location and motivation, not the
lack of job openings.

